
The sinister realities of Google’s tear-jerking Super Bowl commercial - laurex
https://slate.com/technology/2020/02/google-assistant-super-bowl-commercial-loretta.html
======
LZ_Khan
Seems like it's jumping the gun a bit saying these technologies can control
how we handle difficult moments. Where's the logical link between getting
shown some old photos of you and having your reaction to difficult moments
controlled by algorithms?

Also the article claims we've outsourced our memories to Google. In that
scenario those memories which would have been long forgotten were already
"outsourced" to photos. Google is just a platform to store it on and that is
more of an opinion against cloud privacy than against Google.

